
Show HN: Vue and Firebase and Web Audio API - elialbert
http://banger.fm
======
Kiro
How do you play it?

EDIT: You use "Space". It doesn't say anywhere though! IMO there should be a
big "PLAY" button that's super obvious. The first thing I looked for anyway.

~~~
elialbert
fair enough!

------
jaquers
Getting a lot of scratchiness/audio artifacts on Chrome, Win 10. Anybody know
if that is an app or a platform thing? Idk if it's just harsh frequencies? I'm
just using the default tones.

~~~
elialbert
it is a known problem... the more audio nodes I hook up, the worse various
platforms that aren't top of the line computers perform. and even then
sometimes... I've basically decided to revisit this project in a couple years
when the web audio api is better supported.

------
tibbon
I can't seem to get it to do much. It's a little less intuitive than I'd like.
Would like to hit "play" when opening it and have it show me something.

~~~
elialbert
good feedback I will work on that. shift up and down to move around, space to
play/pause.

------
maroonblazer
This is cool. The UI could use some polish. I like that I can do seemingly
everything via the keyboard. I couldn't figure out how to get back to the main
screen after editing one of the sample pads. The browser 'back' took me back
to HN.

Nice work!

~~~
elialbert
thanks :) yeah it definitely needs polish. pressing enter goes back and forth
I should try to make that more obvious.

------
elialbert
I posted this a few days ago but since it makes noise I thought maybe non work
hours would be better. I'm really looking for feature requests / bug reports /
ideas and I'd appreciate if you took a look!

~~~
elialbert
oh and it only works on modern browsers on non mobile right now, sry :/ it
taxes sound cards and browsers pretty hard.

------
jaequery
just curious, why did you choose vue over react?

~~~
elialbert
vue seems way simpler to me. I like react just fine, but for a one man, quick
1 month dash from start to finish kind of project, vue is fun. here's my messy
components folder in the src if you're curious what it looks like:
[https://github.com/elialbert/bangerFM/tree/master/src/compon...](https://github.com/elialbert/bangerFM/tree/master/src/components)

------
WalterSear
Nice

